# quelques petits soucis avec la sécurité xep et wpa



## claudine44510 (7 Septembre 2010)

bonjour à toutes et à tous


voilà mon problème 
je viens d'acheter un ipad wiffi + 3 g , mon réseau est constitué d'un mac , d'un windows xp  je souhaitai mettre mon ipad dans ce réseau,  le problème est que mes ordi ne fonctionnent qu' avec une clé de sécurité WPA via livebox sagem et que mon ipad lui ne fonctionne qu'avec la clé WEP  impossible de me connecter avec ipad quand il en  wpa  et impossible de me connecter avec les ordi quand ils sont en wep .
Que dois faire SVP j'ai bien appelé Orange mais ils voulaient m'envoyer un technicien  payant bien sure 
j'ai beau chercher je ne trouve pas la solution ,je ne pense pourtant pas que ce soit bien compliqué !
merci d'avance !

cordialement

Claudine


----------



## kriso (14 Septembre 2010)

Sur mon iPad, WiFi 16Go, on peut choisir les clés WEP, WPA, WPA2,WPA Entreprise, et WPA2 Entreprise.


----------



## momo-fr (14 Septembre 2010)

Etrange, dans la configuration de connexion wifi tu as le choix entre :
WEP / WAP / WAP2 / WAP Entreprise / WAP2 Entreprise

Regarde bien


----------

